# Ryzen and 3000/3200MHz DDR4 - does it work by default?



## spectatorx (Dec 7, 2017)

This is question mainly to current owners of such rigs: what is current status on it? Do such high frequency memories run on ryzen cpus with their speeds or are they getting downclocked and it is needed to overclock them to get their nominal frequencies to work? Of course i'm thinking about motherboards with latest versions of bioses. I remember there was a lot of problems with 3000MHz memories on launch of ryzen, need of having specific memory sticks and specific motherboard and so on... how is it now?


----------



## Totally (Dec 7, 2017)

3000Mhz tends to run out of the box, rated above that needs some convincing. I haven't come across any non b-die kits that will post at 3200 without any fiddling.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah, 3066 works just fine, I can't confirm 3200.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2017)

If its single bank RAM, yes it'll work fine. Dual bank (or four single banks) you'll need to overvolt your SoC/IMC, it probably wont work at high speeds with 4x dual bank sticks.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 7, 2017)

Samsung b-die is your best bet for 3000+


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Jedec/SPD will run them at 2133 or 2400 first. You have to push them.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 7, 2017)

All memory speeds outside of Jedec standards officially listed on the cpu specs must be overcooked either manually or by enabling some type of integrated profile such as "XMP".


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 7, 2017)

Is it really overclocking when the sticks are rated to run that speed? The IMC is being overclocked to run those speeds, however, the sticks are RATED for those speeds and thus not overclocked. 

So, yes, for compatibility reasons on boot, it  goes to JEDEC and will need AMD's "XMP" to run at its rated speeds.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 7, 2017)

Anything over the cpu's rated Jedec speed is considered overclocking...
Maybe not memory overclocking but definitely IMC overclocking which is why those speeds aren't guaranteed.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2017)

ryzen really only cares how many banks the RAM has, i've had 2667 dual bank ram that struggled to hit 2400, and single bank 2133 that does 2800.

as long as you get the single bank stuff, or RAM thats otherwise verified to play nice with ryzen you'll be peachy


----------



## EntropyZ (Dec 8, 2017)

I have 2 sticks of dual-rank Samsung E-dies that post out of the box at XMP 3200MHz. My purchase combos for silicon lottery have really been good on memory and CPU side for the past 6 years.

Memory is the main concern, then CPU IMC comes into play how it handles the DDR4 modules and finally the least impact should be the motherboard itself.

I haven't tested anything other than Corsair and Kingston assembled sticks, I can tell you that even after AGESA 1.0.0.6, the Fury X sticks could only muster 266MHz more than what was specified. I think the older 16nm dies came from Micron/Crucial. But that was 6 months ago, the memory modules right now on the market in stock is now an amalgamation of old and new DRAM modules, there only way to know what you got is by checking with a memory utility and CPU-Z.

Personally after the 1.0.0.6 update, most RAM worked fine at their XMP speeds. Though as said previously, it is not guaranteed to work for everyone.

Most memory that says they run 3000/3200MHz XMP should run those speeds, if worst comes you may simply downclock a step to get them to boot. Just make sure you have the latest BIOS update.

Or you could buy a verified G.Skill kit and call it a day, but it will probably cost you more.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 8, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> Or you could buy a verified G.Skill kit and call it a day, but it will probably cost you more.



When I was shopping for RAM recently, I  wanted a G.Skill kit but man, they were steep, especially the cl14 kits, which everybody says is a guaranteed go with Ryzen. Last I checked, a cl4 2x8 kit of Flare X was around $230!  

In the end, I went with a 2x4 cl 15 2400 RGB kit from Team Group.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2017)

Gmr_Chick said:


> When I was shopping for RAM recently, I  wanted a G.Skill kit but man, they were steep, especially the cl14 kits, which everybody says is a guaranteed go with Ryzen. Last I checked, a cl14 2x8 kit of Flare X was around $230!  In the end, I went with a 2x4 cl 15 2400 RGB kit from Team Group.


Where are you looking for RAM? Bought an 8GB kit for a Ryzen5 system and it was $65 shipped. A few weeks ago a 32GB-CL15 kit was $220.


----------



## Drone69 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hynix M die work with 1.4v and tRC changed to 58. Everything else on Auto.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 9, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Where are you looking for RAM? Bought an 8GB kit for a Ryzen5 system and it was $65 shipped. A few weeks ago a 32GB-CL15 kit was $220.



I got it from Newegg. $107. This was way before Black Friday...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2017)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I got it from Newegg. $107. This was way before Black Friday...


Ok, that might be why. I generally shop Amazon as I have a Prime membership. Shipping is fast and prices are better, generally.


----------



## R4k4n0th (Dec 31, 2017)

My G.skill 3200MHz sticks will run at 3200MHz but I need to go to BIOS and choose XMP profile.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 31, 2017)

I have cheap Micron 2400MHz chips, and 3200 works flawlessly at 16CL, 1,35v and a safe 1v for the SoC.
Tried 3333, didn't work.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hynix M-die user here (g.skill trident non rgb 3200mhz cl16).

I can run xmp profile toned down to 3066 with no modifications. 
But to get rated 3200mhz I had to put in and tweak the settings manually.
Had to bump ram voltage to 1.4+v and add abit of VSoC and apparently a bit of VCore to make everything stable.
Using a giga board haven't used the latest stable bios but on the F7b found in there forums.
Passed GSAT and HCI memtest without errors for over  a few hours.


----------



## RAM guy (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello, I'm aware that no one might reply but I still wanted to ask if there's any ram that has a stock speed of 3200mhz because all I see in the internet is overclocked rams with 2133mhz base speeds. 
Because by JEDEC there are rams that work at 3200 stock speeds without XMP profiles or any of that nonsense.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2020)

RAM guy said:


> Hello, I'm aware that no one might reply but I still wanted to ask if there's any ram that has a stock speed of 3200mhz because all I see in the internet is overclocked rams with 2133mhz base speeds.
> Because by JEDEC there are rams that work at 3200 stock speeds without XMP profiles or any of that nonsense.



doesnt seem to be, no. XMP is the way.


----------



## Hotobu (Aug 5, 2020)

(Specs in profile)

I'm running at 3200, but my motherboard wouldn't do it with XMP. I had to use this program https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/

Didn't get so lucky trying to go to 3600, and didn't feel it was worth the effort. I may try again when I upgrade my processor soon.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 5, 2020)

RAM guy said:


> Hello, I'm aware that no one might reply but I still wanted to ask if there's any ram that has a stock speed of 3200mhz because all I see in the internet is overclocked rams with 2133mhz base speeds.
> Because by JEDEC there are rams that work at 3200 stock speeds without XMP profiles or any of that nonsense.


The reason not to go with this is, in part due to the horrific timings of the JEDEC specification. Remember that (JEDEC) is there for compatibility sake, not for performance. CL22 is trash...... see below...



Mussels said:


> doesnt seem to be, no.











						First Native DDR4-3200 DRAM for the Lazy
					

Century Micro announced that its new DDR4 RAM modules will have a native data rate of 3,200 MHz, meaning you won't need to use XMP or AMP to hit that speed.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2020)

CL22, no wonder no one wants the JEDEC standard for it


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 5, 2020)

Mussels said:


> CL22, no wonder no one wants the JEDEC standard for it


Eaxctly.

Yeah, 3200MHz is nothing for today's Ryzen (zen 2/3000 series). XMP and go in most cases.

However, this thread was dredged up from 2017...so... not sure where to go with it at this point, lol.


----------



## RAM guy (Aug 5, 2020)

Mussels said:


> CL22, no wonder no one wants the JEDEC standard for it


I don't really care if it's go or no go with these, I'm seeking RAM which are 3200mhz cl20 and they are at 3200mhz at base speed no xmp's no docp's nothing just plugged in straight 3200mhz's and what's performance I'll decide for myself 

I was seeking for information and since this thread is something close to what I'm looking for therefore I tried to reply this question I want to be answered doesn't add up to this original thread, but as I said the thread is something close so I tried asking.

And no apparently XMP is not the way to go, I won't say why because this information that I found I will keep to myself.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

RAM guy said:


> ut I still wanted to ask if there's any ram that has a stock speed of 3200mhz because all I see in the internet is overclocked rams with 2133mhz base speeds.


That is actually a very good question. The reason all of the RAM specs are advertised as XMP or OC is because the JEDEC spec for DDR4 RAM is 2133mhz and more recently 2400MHZ. Anything over that, no matter how stable and guaranteed, is an overclock by the technical specs of the standard.



RAM guy said:


> And no apparently XMP is not the way to go, I won't say why because this information that I found I will keep to myself.


If you want to run at 3200mhz, XMP is your only option.


----------



## RAM guy (Aug 5, 2020)

Alright, so what is the fastest RAM on base/standard speed that I can buy online right now ? Because on this post in wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR4_SDRAM I can see that there is a DDR4 RAM with base speed of 3200mhz PC4-25600 and timings with 20-20-20 Voltage 1.20

And talking on which one there is to buy, I cannot seem to find anything that isn't overclocked or XMP certified.
But by Jedec standards there are rams with speed/timings above^


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

RAM guy said:


> Alright, so what is the fastest RAM on base/standard speed that I can buy online right now ?


The fastest JEDEC spec ram you can currently get is 2400mhz. However, there is NOTHING wrong with running XMP profiles unless you are worried about Intel CPU warranty issues.
Examples;








						Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model HX432C16FB3A/8 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model HX432C16FB3A/8 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model HX432C16FB3A/16 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model HX432C16FB3A/16 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## RAM guy (Aug 5, 2020)

Is there any other RAM's apart from JEDEC ?
If yes, which is likely to be then maybe they have RAM's that can run at base 3200mhz without XMP. I also would like to know if they have Samsung B-Die chips.
Because I have a set of RAM's from corsair and their chips are  samsung B-die's and base speed is 2666mhz.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

RAM guy said:


> Is there any other RAM's apart from JEDEC ?


No. JEDEC standards are the specifications everyone bases their engineering on.


RAM guy said:


> If yes, which is likely to be then maybe they have RAM's that can run at base 3200mhz without XMP.


You can set RAM settings manually in the BIOS of most boards. The point of XMP profiles is to make that task easy for the user. XMP profiles are just that, settings profiles that list what settings the RAM modules are optimized for, but you don't have to use them to run RAM at speeds higher than stock settings.


----------



## RAM guy (Aug 5, 2020)

Alright, thanks for the answers.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 5, 2020)

RAM guy said:


> Alright, so what is the fastest RAM on base/standard speed that I can buy online right now ? Because on this post in wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR4_SDRAM I can see that there is a DDR4 RAM with base speed of 3200mhz PC4-25600 and timings with 20-20-20 Voltage 1.20


those sticks you linked... but again.... cl20 is terrible for that speed. 

Whats your hangup on using the built in profiles? You should get over that.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> horrific timings  CL22 is trash......



A repeat of DDR2, LOL. (especially before the 45nm Intel era)


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 6, 2020)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> A repeat of DDR2, LOL. (especially before the 45nm Intel era)


Except that ddr2 had much lower timings, not higher.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Except that ddr2 had much lower timings, not higher.


Of course the numbers are lower than what we see these days.
It was about that transition period mostly, where DDR1 could smoke DDR2!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

Here ya go









						Transcend Releases DDR4 3200 MHz Industrial Modules
					

Transcend, a leading brand of industrial-grade memory products and storage solutions, recently announced the release of a new series of industrial-grade DDR4-3200 memory modules. Aiming at 5G networking and intelligent computing at the edge, DDR4-3200 memory modules feature high transmission...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

